# Baited Bee.



## tomhooper (Apr 4, 2010)

Well my new mix worked out pretty well.  Bees don't want to leave the blooms even with me getting in close.

Canon XSi, Canon 100mm f/2.8 Macro, Canon MT-24EX Macro Twin Lites, Mono-pod, EXIF embedded.





This one a little closer crop.


----------



## Hooker771 (Apr 4, 2010)

I told my wife about your mix and my thoughts on doing the same and I thought she was going to kill me!  Great shots.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Apr 6, 2010)

How close did you have to actually get to achieve this shot? lol too close for comfort?


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 6, 2010)

Envy: you got a dedicated macro lens! How I wish...

Wonderful results. And I guess, with the 100mm you did not need to creep up to the bee feeding (which means it certainly was all uninterested in you, so no danger involved in this kind of photography) too closely, or did you?


----------



## tomhooper (Apr 6, 2010)

End of the lens was probable 8-10 inches from the subject.  If you move slowly they don't seem to mind you too much.  Never been stung by a bee.  I have been nailed by a wasp or two.  The do ok until the flash goes off then they seem to get irritable.  That's usually when they attack.  But my mother always said I didn't have good sense.


----------



## John16 (Apr 6, 2010)

Your lack of good sense makes for some great images though!


----------



## NateS (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice shots...I'll have to remember to try the bait solution you used.  About how much honey and sugar to water ratio did you use?  I'd think too much and it might not spray too well.


----------



## stone_family3 (Apr 6, 2010)

I love the pollen on his little fuzzy head. The bees have just started around here.


----------



## tomhooper (Apr 6, 2010)

I use about a teaspoon each of sugar and honey in  4 ounces of water.  I have a small spray mister that holds about an ounce and I keep the unused portion in the refrigerator.  This mix sprays well.  I tried to get cute and put some orange extract in it one time and it actually seemed to repel the bees.

I found a shot of a wasp that did pop me right after I made his portrait.  That's thanks for you.




​


----------



## JeffieLove (Apr 6, 2010)

ogmosh... i would love to shoot bees and stuff but after reading this thread, I think I will stay away from any insect that can fly around and sting me  lol


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 6, 2010)

Tom
The shot of the wasp is awesome. I am so glad you are willing to get stung for us.
I am allergic to bee stings, only in the last 20 years...


----------

